# Purchasing old Games.



## Suigetsu (Apr 3, 2014)

Well I searched for a thread about old games but I never found one, so I made this.

Has anyone ever gotten the craves to play old games from the past?
I am currently searching for games that I used to have such as: Wind Waker, Soul Calibur II, Wave Race and Fire Emblem path of Radiance. I had these games, but ask me not why I don't have them anymore. It's a sad story.

So, does anyone else here has ever got the cravings of getting back old games that you once owned in the past and wish to replay them?


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

I thought you meant _old_ games.

Like, I was about ready to buy fucking Altered Beast on Steam because why the fuck not? 

But in all seriousness, Omikron was on sale for like three bucks a few days ago and I so desperately wanted to get it. But I didn't.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2014)

I usually just pirate older games that I already bought once, there are some exceptions if I can find them cheap or all in a nice bundle(hd collections).


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 3, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I usually just pirate older games that I already bought once, there are some exceptions if I can find them cheap or all in a nice bundle(hd collections).



HD collectors are nice, but unfortunately the new are are getting to be fugly remakes "just look at that new wind waker" looks out of the style that it is supposed to have.

My counsel on this is "DONT sell your old games" if you are having second thoughts that means NO. Because sooner or later you are going to have the nostalgic cravings.

I used to have that Fire Emblem for GC and a friend gave me the awful counseling of selling most of my GC games "because you dont use them anymore, they just make space, do it dude" so I did it, although I was very insecure about it, specially about letting go my fire emblem game for like 25 bucks.

Well guess what? getting it now its nearly impossible cause its price its like $75, unless you find it for extreme sale on a backwater store with old games that they cant get rid off.

The other solution like you said, is to get the Dolphin Emulator, which plays almost all GC and WII games at high definition and at a high resolution without any antialising. But then again, it's not the same to play an emulator than the real deal.

Sorry folks, I had to get this out of my chest.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 4, 2014)

Indeed I have. I used to play "You don't know Jack, The Ride" when I was younger and had a craving for it so I went on steam and brought it and loved it. I used to love playing Spiderman 3 and DBZ Budokai 3 on the PS2 back in the day but sadly the games stopped working and I had a craving for them and lucky enough both are now out for the PS3 so I'm all good. Other then that only Pokemon Red-Yellow are old games that I wanted to play and lucky enough PokeMMO go me covered


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 4, 2014)

So, do you think that I should just get them on the Dolphin emulator? what bothers me is that I want to play them with an actual game cube controller.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd say that depends on how badly you want to play it. I know someone who wanted to play Pokemon colosseum so he went and brought a Gamecube after god knows how many weeks-months it took him to find it because he'd rather play the actual game like he used to rather then use an emulator. So if it's a bad craving and you'd rather play sooner then later then I'd say go for the emulator but if not then I'd say try waiting it out until you get the actual game and everything, depending on how much money it would cost you overall that is.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 4, 2014)

you could probably emulate a Wii controller to work. GC would be hard though, but maybe there could be a third party makeshift with a usb or wireless that could work. I dunno about GC.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 4, 2014)

Emulators. use them shits.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 4, 2014)

Bonly said:


> I'd say that depends on how badly you want to play it. I know someone who wanted to play Pokemon colosseum so he went and brought a Gamecube after god knows how many weeks-months it took him to find it because he'd rather play the actual game like he used to rather then use an emulator. So if it's a bad craving and you'd rather play sooner then later then I'd say go for the emulator but if not then I'd say try waiting it out until you get the actual game and everything, depending on how much money it would cost you overall that is.



Arghh! sounds just like me, and to make matters worse, my GC got busted. The cd's wont spin. I think that was one of the contributing factors of why I just let myself get convinced by Sauron... err am I meant my friend. yeah.

I understand why you are saying, I guess I'll do what your friend did, sounds like quite an adventure. Besides a friend will invite me for vacations to his place, he's got the cube and the wind waker. May as well satiate that craving for wind waker. 



Hand Banana said:


> Emulators. use them shits.



But the feels man, the feels wont be really there unless it's a game that I have never played before.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 4, 2014)

I want to get these 3 ...

5D's Stardust Accelerator, 5D's Reverse of Arcadia, and 5D's Over the Nexus


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2014)

> The other solution like you said, is to get the Dolphin Emulator, which plays almost all GC and WII games at high definition and at a high resolution without any antialising. But then again, it's not the same to play an emulator than the real deal.



Emulators are getting pretty advanced, some are getting filters for scan lines so you can fully appreciate older games. 

Yeah I see no reason to rebuy games I have already paid for, buying them used the publishers won't get no money anyways.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I use emulators.  I'd prefer spend that three dollars on some fresh new indie titles than on something i already DID spend on in the past and beat many times over.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm still looking for Star Trek Armada 2. German eBay isn't going to cut it... I want it in English.

//HbS


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 4, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Emulators are getting pretty advanced, some are getting filters for scan lines so you can fully appreciate older games.
> 
> Yeah I see no reason to rebuy games I have already paid for, buying them used the publishers won't get no money anyways.



I guess I will get the DOLPHIN emulator at the meantime, I think they managed to crack a way to use the wii controller with it O_o
I am leaving the page here:
If I am not allowed, then please delet or edit my post:

I like that some of their Zelda games have gotten completely rid of their anti aliasing.

HBS// I think you are going to have to import it from overseas or from England Ebay. Considering the power restrictions from back in the day.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh also Metal Wolf Chaos, but that game is expensive as hell.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> HBS// I think you are going to have to import it from overseas or from England Ebay. Considering the power restrictions from back in the day.


I can't pay 100$ for such an old game, and only German versions are under 100$

//HbS


----------



## Enclave (Apr 4, 2014)

How can nobody have mentioned this site in a thread about old games?



Sure it's PC games but damn good value and DRM free.  Freakin' fantastic site.


----------



## creative (Apr 4, 2014)

I typically slide into emulation to play most of the games I like, my laptop is old but it doesn't struggle to much with playing shit on dolphin. I've used play-asia and amazon afew times to get some gamecube jump offs, namely final fantasy crystal chronicles and kirby air ride. 

I wanna get the metroid prime games but one or two of those is like +$100 each. same problem for metal wolf chaos on xbox. playing games legit is hard


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2014)

Yup.

Slowly getting great deals on uber expensive PS2 games right now.  Rule of Rose and Haunting Ground down, now looking for Cubivore for the Gamecube.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm at a stage in life where the old games bring me more enjoyment than the majority of new shizz.

Currently on my like 34739247637th play through of EarthBound. This time, I will not quit w/o the Broken Antenna, the Sword of Kings, Magic Fry Pan and the Gutsy Bat


and yeah, I'm aware I'll be like 40 by the time I get it all.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 4, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> I'm at a stage in life where the old games bring me more enjoyment than the majority of new shizz.
> 
> Currently on my like 34739247637th play through of EarthBound. This time, I will not quit w/o the Broken Antenna, the Sword of Kings, Magic Fry Pan and the Gutsy Bat
> 
> ...



Lol, don't forget 3 Star pendants.

I've actually done that before you know.  Did take a while, lucked out with the Sword of Kings though and got it after I think 3 or 4 fights.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 4, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Lol, don't forget 3 Star pendants.
> 
> I've actually done that before you know.  Did take a while, lucked out with the Sword of Kings though and got it after I think 3 or 4 fights.



YES! I did forget them. Also there's a really rare ribbon, too right?

I have gotten all of the rare equipment, spread over separate runs, but never all in one.

This is going to be it.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, there's the Goddess Ribbon.  I've gotten it before and it's honestly not worth the effort.  Sure, it has higher def than the Saturn Ribbon but that luck stat of 0 I think ruins it.

That said, if you're going for a rare equipment run then you kinda have to get it.  I know I did when I did such a run.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 4, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I can't pay 100$ for such an old game, and only German versions are under 100$
> 
> //HbS



This is insane. xP

Well, unless you have super fuck you money and are at a stage in life when you can be like "fuck it, If this makes me happy I will get" then the only other option is to get it for DOLPHIN. Either that or go into hunting for it, search in store where they got very old inventory and such. Cause if you find one like that, it will be at a super omega cheap price.

Killer Instinct gold in super good state with box its like over 60$, that's more expensive than when I bought mine for brand new back in 1996. and Mario 64, which used to be considered like a pest cause it was everywhere, its very expensive as well.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 4, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Well, there's the Goddess Ribbon.  I've gotten it before and it's honestly not worth the effort.  Sure, it has higher def than the Saturn Ribbon but that luck stat of 0 I think ruins it.
> 
> That said, if you're going for a rare equipment run then you kinda have to get it.  I know I did when I did such a run.



Yeah man, I been playing the game since SNES when I was 10, and it's in my top 3 all time favorites.. but I never got it all. I gotta do it.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 5, 2014)

Everyone once in a while I go back and play Banjo games, Kotor 1+2, LoZ games, and Conker's Bad Fur Day.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 5, 2014)

I never get why people think that if it's old, it shouldn't be worth money.

It's a physical media with a finite number of ever decreasing pieces, many of which are tied to 20+ year old batteries.  Of course they're going to be expensive, and combine that with a huge resurgence of classic titles being uber popular, you're in for an expensive hobby.  

That's what you get for trying to buy in a collector's market.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 5, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I never get why people think that if it's old, it shouldn't be worth money.
> 
> It's a physical media with a finite number of ever decreasing pieces, many of which are tied to 20+ year old batteries.  Of course they're going to be expensive, and combine that with a huge resurgence of classic titles being uber popular, you're in for an expensive hobby.
> 
> *That's what you get for trying to buy in a collector's market.*




>
Why didn't you informed me about this like 6 years ago? whyy?




> many of which are tied to 20+ year old batteries.


What is the meaning of this? that all the cartridge games in the world will eventually die little by little?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Early games that used save-states all operated on a CR 2025 or 2032 3volt battery.

So, SNES, Gameboy and Gameboy Color are the main offenders, but there are others.  The batteries are easily replaced, but most people are too uninformed or un-involved to do that.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Early games that used save-states all operated on a CR 2025 or 2032 3volt battery.

So, SNES, Gameboy and Gameboy Color are the main offenders, but there are others.  The batteries are easily replaced, but most people are too uninformed or un-involved to do that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 6, 2014)

This is very useful information. Thanks man.

Say, has anyone of you ever done the same silly thing of selling your old games?


----------



## Atlas (Apr 6, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> This is very useful information. Thanks man.
> 
> Say, has anyone of you ever done the same silly thing of selling your old games?



Selling them? No. Losing them? Yes.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2014)

I sell games regularly.

If you mean games that I want to keep, no.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> How can nobody have mentioned this site in a thread about old games?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it's PC games but damn good value and DRM free.  Freakin' fantastic site.



Always buy here instead of Steam when it comes to old PC games. Steam is horrible at optimizing.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 7, 2014)

I just use emulators these days. Eventually every system gets an emulator.  

I got all my old PS2/GBC/GBA/DS/PS1 games on my laptop, N64 too. 

The laptop is more than strong enough to play all of them in HD too at 60 fps.  

If I pirate I pirate games that are not really sold anymore or are sold for ludicrous prices, for example the original Alice game. That shit goes for ridiculous prices these days. 

I'm not paying 100+ dollars for a game on the Quake 3 engine as much as I love it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I sell games regularly.
> 
> *If you mean games that I want to keep, no.*




Man, I dont know how I let myself get brainwashed by my friend. Even I felt my heart showing signs of saying "DONT DO IT" when I was about to give my Fire Emblem Path of Radiance game. And the worst of all is that I gave it for the half of what it is currently on the market. That thing its going from 50 to 60 usd. And Used...


*Spoiler*: __ 



9thousand times 







Kyokkai said:


> I just use emulators these days. Eventually every system gets an emulator.
> 
> I got all my old PS2/GBC/GBA/DS/PS1 games on my laptop, N64 too.
> 
> ...




Yeah but the issue here is that you cant play them with the controller, nor on your TV. "unless you connect it to your tv so nvm then" nor with your friends etc...

Have you tried the Dolphin emulator? is it really that good?


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2014)

I try to buy all my old games at little mom and pop game stores that is around me. They have pretty good stuff at really low prices, I know I found the first issue of Drakengard there. Other than that I usually bite my fingers and wait for HD releases for games, or emulator.

I want to complete my dot hack collection, but looking at the prices...I think I should either pray for an HD release or just continue emulating them.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2014)

Some people like collecting.

There's nothing wrong with that; I also enjoy having something physical, and in some cases it can also be an investment, considering I can resell things I do not like or, in rare cases, are just worth so much damn money that it's hard not to.  Case in point: I love Ni No Kuni, but you bet your ass I woulda sold that Wizard Edition for 400+ dollars when it got stupid popular.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2014)

Man Fire emblem games for GC would be so fine on HD for the WiiU, but Nintendo releasing something in HD it's almost unheard of. Wind Waker being the exception - and even then, the game its more of a remake re-skin rather than an HD conversion.

Gotta overcome that regret and take this as a lesson!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't believe there are motherfuckers that downvote Freespace 

//HbS


----------



## Enclave (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, there are definitely some crazies out there.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

I have the entire Sega Classics collection on my Steam account. Pretty good stuff.

But I feel you, I got some old games stolen and I sometimes I kinda want to rebuy them because I want to replay them. 

In some cases, those games were lost in my old house years and years back. I kinda want to play Bomberman World again.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 8, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Man, I dont know how I let myself get brainwashed by my friend. Even I felt my heart showing signs of saying "DONT DO IT" when I was about to give my Fire Emblem Path of Radiance game. And the worst of all is that I gave it for the half of what it is currently on the market. That thing its going from 50 to 60 usd. And Used...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You can play with a controller. I have logitech rumblepad 2 I use. You'd think I'd try to play a PS2 game with a KB/M? No thanks lol. 

You can use any Dinput controller on your PC with emulators, Xinput works but will require workarounds in some cases.  

I have a laptop so it's easy as shit to just plug it into the tv. Any decent laptop these days will play PS2 games and below with a well developed emulator. 

I used to use dolphin for GC games. It's perfectly functional. I don't use the wiimote though I use my Logitech.  

Most of those games are single player and if you want to play multiplayer with a friend it's possible, just plug in a second controller and configure it. 

I play 2 player ps2 games with my friends all the time, I plug in my logitech, he plugs in his PS3 controller with motionjoy and I configure it in PCSX2 and bam that's it we're playing two player.  

The one and only problem with emulators is that they don't always emulate every game perfectly but they do for most in my experience.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

Having a gaming PC does it's wonders.

I am thinking of buying a lot of physical classics for the sake of collection though. Like it's been said, having collections--there's nothing wrong with it.


----------

